# prestazioni scandalose del notebook [risolto]

## stuart

ho un portatile che ora stò iniziando ad usare un poco, e che ho visto che ha prestazioni un pochino scandalose

il portatile è un sony vaio pcg fr 215 e

processore athlon mp 2200 ram 512 mb

con altre distro andava discretamente, probabilmente ho omesso o messo qualcosa di troppo

il kernel è il 2.4.20r8, con stesso kernel, stesso filesystem il mio vecchio pentium 3 900 con 512 di ram sembra un mostro di velocità rispetto al mio portatile

la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata il dma

e difatti non era attivato, poi l'ho messo di default all'avvio 

ora se faccio:

bash-2.05b# hdparm -d /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

nel kernel del 2.4.20 inb ide-ata-atapi block devices ho messo dalla disperazione praticamente tutti i chipset

se faccio lspci ottengo questo:

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0e.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev aa)

00:0e.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev aa)

00:0e.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 02)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Intel 537 [AC97 Modem] (rev 80)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go] (rev a3)

non ho parole, dal nervoso non ho più nemmeno voglia di usare il portatile, inutile dire che di ricerche sul forum e su google ne ho fatte, cavolo se ne ho fatte

io mi stò abituando a risolvere i èproblemi proprio leggendo i forum stranieri su gentoo, così faccio pratica anche con le lingue ma da questo non ne vengo fuoriLast edited by stuart on Sat Jan 03, 2004 9:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

Sicuro che non ci sia una qualche forma di risparmio energetico che limita il processore ben sotto la sua frequenza massima di funzionamento (e quindi ecco le prestazioni inferiori alle attese)?

hdparm -tT che ti da? Che flags hai usato?

----------

## paolo

Oltre al consiglio di Shev sul risparmio energetivo,

io farei un paio di

```

# cat /proc/interrupts

```

a distanza di un paio di minuti l'uno dall'altro e posterei l'output di entrambi qui.

Poi proverei a mettere un kernel piu' recente.

Paolo

----------

## cataenry

Non è che per caso hai messo un tempo per il timer dello scheduler troppo elevato/basso?

----------

## stuart

grazie a tutti voi per l'aiuto, il problema persiste ancora

x shev:

come prima cosa ho disabilitato l'acpi > niente, ce l'ho ancora disabilitato

hdparm:

bash-2.05b# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   932 MB in  2.00 seconds = 464.84 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   66 MB in  3.02 seconds =  21.82 MB/sec

per un notebook mi sembrano discrete, dovrebbe avere il disco a 4000 giri

ecco le mie USE:

USE="3dnow aalib acpi acpi4linux directfb dvd fbcon fbdev javascript \

tenendo conto che è un athlon 2200 mobile, spero che siano decenti

ecco le flags:

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-mp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

trovate sul famoso sito che consigliano tutti e che con il pentium tre vanno da paura

x paolo:

come da tuo consiglio ecco i cat /proc/interrupts:

bash-2.05b# cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:     152190          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       2657          XT-PIC  keyboard

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:          0          XT-PIC  Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:        910          XT-PIC  Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (#2), usb-uhci, eth0

 11:      44820          XT-PIC  ohci1394, nvidia

 12:      19314          XT-PIC  PS/2 Mouse

 14:       7385          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:          8          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

LOC:     152154

ERR:         56

MIS:          0

ho fatto passare un paio di minuti:

bash-2.05b# cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:     170342          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       2809          XT-PIC  keyboard

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:          0          XT-PIC  Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:        959          XT-PIC  Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (#2), usb-uhci, eth0

 11:      50336          XT-PIC  ohci1394, nvidia

 12:      21711          XT-PIC  PS/2 Mouse

 14:       7400          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:          8          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

LOC:     170306

ERR:         58

MIS:          0

io purtroppo non ci capisco  niente

come mi hai suggerito ho fatto la prova con un kernel recente, col 2.6test 11, così mi sono sverginato pure col 2.6 e non ho notato miglioramenti, i test li ho eseguiti col 2.4.20

x cataenry:

mi vergogno a chiedertelo ma, ehm, come avrei fatto a mettere il timer dello scheduler troppo elevato/basso? ti giuro che non è ironia ma in questo momento non ce la faccio a cercare come modificarlo

ah, una cosa che mi sono dimenticato di specificare, se può essere utile

la partizione root è nel mezzo del disco, a differenza del desktop dove è appena dopo swap e boot; può influire così tanto su un hard disk da notebook da 40 giga la posizione della partizione di root nel centro al posto che all'inizio?

grazie a tutti della pazienza

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stuart wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-mp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

 

Ma sei sicuro che sia un athlon-mp (e non un athlon-xp)? Mi sembra molto

strano perche' quelli sono fatti per il multi processore. Per essere sicuri posta

quello che ti da il comando:

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## paolo

La mia prova era per vedere se c'era una periferica che richiamando la cpu con troppi interrupt la rallentava.

Per ora quelle erano le mie cartucce  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## ^Sporting^

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *stuart wrote:*   CFLAGS="-march=athlon-mp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 
> 
> Ma sei sicuro che sia un athlon-mp (e non un athlon-xp)? Mi sembra molto
> 
> strano perche' quelli sono fatti per il multi processore. Per essere sicuri posta
> ...

 Confermo quanto detto.

Athlon-mp sono dei processori di amd fatti x funzionare in ambiente dual processor. Al massimo sul notebook ci puo' essere un athlon-M (Mobile).

Dai un occhiata a questo link x maggiori info.

Bye!

----------

## stuart

arrghh

un sistema compilato da stage 1 con l'ottimizzazione cannata!!!!!!!!!!  :Confused: 

può bastare questo ad averlo trasformato in un catorcio?

cioè, qui non si tratta di un pc poco scattante, è proprio zoppo..........

----------

## shev

 *stuart wrote:*   

> un sistema compilato da stage 1 con l'ottimizzazione cannata!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> può bastare questo ad averlo trasformato in un catorcio?
> 
> cioè, qui non si tratta di un pc poco scattante, è proprio zoppo..........

 

Certo che può bastare. Se ottimizzi per un processore particolare e non hai quel processore rischi di avere malfunzionamenti, non solo degrado di prestazioni. Per questo i livecd per p4 vanno usati con p4, quelli per athlon-xp con athlon xp, etc.

Non è matematico che ci siano problemi, ma abbastanza probabile si. 

Ricompila tutto con le flags giuste e facci sapere.

Buon emerge -e  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stuart wrote:*   

> arrghh
> 
> un sistema compilato da stage 1 con l'ottimizzazione cannata!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> può bastare questo ad averlo trasformato in un catorcio?
> ...

 

Sicuramente. Poi se metti le ottimizzazione per processori che fanno da mp...

speriamo che sia quello.

----------

## cataenry

Ciao! Almeno hai trovato il problema...  ti volevo rispondere alla domanda che m'hai fatto:

Quando configuri il kernel per una ricompilazione, vai in general setup, c'è la voce Timer frequency... ma se non ne sapevi neanche l'esistenza all'ora andava bene come stava sicuramente di default   :Wink: 

Ciao e buon lavoro!   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## _jd

Anche io noto prestazioni non buone (30 minuti per make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install e la cpu che lavora al 50 % max) per il mio notebook toshiba 2410 303S pentium4, 256 Ram, e anche io credo che in definitiva sia dovuto al fatto che la gentoo che ho installato è ottimizzata per x86 e non l'ho mai ricompilata per pentium4

ciao

----------

## shev

 *_jd wrote:*   

> (30 minuti per make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install e la cpu che lavora al 50 % max)

 

Imho che lavori al 50% massimo non è buona cosa, mi pare più legato a qualche modalità di risparmio energetico che ad ottimizzazioni non troppo spinte (dovrebbe andare piano ma sfruttare tutta la cpu con ottimizzazioni generali).

----------

## iustel

Premesso che ho installato per la prima volta gentoo e che l'ho fatto con lo stage 1; comunque tutto è andato a buon fine (però dopo aver aspettato 18 ore per compilare kde), adesso noto che nella mia macchina, in cui sono installate 2 versioni di mandrake e windows me, gentoo è molto lento a far partire i programmi, ma dopo che sono in esecuzione sono una freccia. Allora mi chiedo se non ho sbagliato qualcosa con le partizioni o comunque con la configurazione dell'hard disk.

Nella partizione di root di gentoo il filesystem è reiserfs.

AIUTO!!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iustel wrote:*   

> Premesso che ho installato per la prima volta gentoo e che l'ho fatto con lo stage 1; comunque tutto è andato a buon fine (però dopo aver aspettato 18 ore per compilare kde), adesso noto che nella mia macchina, in cui sono installate 2 versioni di mandrake e windows me, gentoo è molto lento a far partire i programmi, ma dopo che sono in esecuzione sono una freccia. Allora mi chiedo se non ho sbagliato qualcosa con le partizioni o comunque con la configurazione dell'hard disk.
> 
> Nella partizione di root di gentoo il filesystem è reiserfs.
> 
> AIUTO!!!!

 

Non e' sbagliato. Il fatto che in gentoo non e' attivo il prelinking. Il prelinking

permette di velocizzare il linking dinamico.

 *doc wrote:*   

> Il prelinking può accorciare il tempo di apertura delle applicazioni. Ad esempio, il tempo di caricamento di un qualsiasi programma KDE può essere abbreviato fino al 50%. Le uniche operazioni di manutenzione richieste prevedono di lanciare prelink ogni volta che una libreria di un eseguibile prelinkato viene aggiornata.

 

Se vuoi capire di piu' o come fare ad attivare questa particolarita' puoi 

leggere questa documentazione.

----------

## iustel

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *iustel wrote:*   Premesso che ho installato per la prima volta gentoo e che l'ho fatto con lo stage 1; comunque tutto è andato a buon fine (però dopo aver aspettato 18 ore per compilare kde), adesso noto che nella mia macchina, in cui sono installate 2 versioni di mandrake e windows me, gentoo è molto lento a far partire i programmi, ma dopo che sono in esecuzione sono una freccia. Allora mi chiedo se non ho sbagliato qualcosa con le partizioni o comunque con la configurazione dell'hard disk.
> 
> Nella partizione di root di gentoo il filesystem è reiserfs.
> 
> AIUTO!!!! 
> ...

 

Ho seguito le istruzioni per il prelink e l'ho eseguito ma non c'è stoto miglioramento. Però il prelink mi ha dato una trentina di messaggi d'errore, e questo non so se rientra nella norma. Mi correggo, ho guardato meglio è mi sono reso conto che è normale e che mi devo sforzare un pò per correggerli. 

Scusate, ma io vado sempre di fretta e poi non mi accorgo dell'evidenza.

----------

## _jd

Controllando meglio con top e uptime ho valori di utilizzo cpu intorno al 80-85%, e uptime mi da appunto valori sull 1,2-1,4...penso allora che sia da ricompilare tutto per pentium4...

ciao

grazie

----------

## stuart

purtroppo sono stato via 

la mia ricompilazione aveva avuto buon esito,  le prestazioni erano aumentate, un poco ma sempre inferiori rispetto a quello di altre distro (e per gentoo questa è un'offesa)

allora ho installato una suse che mi bazzicava per le mani ed ho notato:

la suse mi abilita sia il prelinking sia l'ultra dma 133  (contro il dma solito) e rispetto alla mia precedente installazione di gentoo penso siano queste che fanno la differenza

ovviamente aspetto la sospirata pausa natalizia per sistemare il mio notebook come Dio comanda (only gentoo)

c'è una cosa che purtroppo non ho ancora capito

sempre su suse:

boot loader grub: è una scheggia, soprattutto ad avviarsi

boot loader lilo: è lenta come la mia precedente installazione di gentoo

penso che sia qualche opzione da passare al boot, il lilo.conf sembra normale, il grub a me che non lo conosco e non l'ho mai usato e non mi dice niente

chi usa il grub su un portatile mi può dire se usa qualche opzione particolare per l'avvio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stuart wrote:*   

> penso che sia qualche opzione da passare al boot, il lilo.conf sembra normale, il grub a me che non lo conosco e non l'ho mai usato e non mi dice niente
> 
> chi usa il grub su un portatile mi può dire se usa qualche opzione particolare per l'avvio?

 

Io uso grub su portatile e non aggiungo nessuna particolare opzione.

----------

## stuart

se penso che questo post l'ho iniziato un mese fà

beh, questa mattina l'ho risolto usando il kernel 2.6 ed il livecdexperimental

guardate a cosa mi sono ridotto

e continuerò per sempre a non capire come dal kernel 2.6 messo su dopo il 2.4 con le stesse opzioni non mi abbia dato prima i risultati che mi dà col 2.6

pensate che da stage 3 mi rulla anche solo ad occhio (e si vede, cavolo se si vede come si carica) un bordello più veloce rispetto al 2.4 da stage 1

mah

poi ho usato le tattiche di guerriglia psicologica   :Cool: 

ho fatto l'installazione a pezzi (quando mi sentivo tranquillo)

negli ultimi due giorni l'ho minacciato psicologicamente lasciandogli inserito un cd di freebsd 4.9 che se non girava rimettevo su quello

ed ha funzionato

unica nota dolente:

l'installazione è stata eseguita da stage 3, non sono sicuro se ricompilare tutto o godermelo e installarmi un pò di roba tipo x

kde e così via ma il peggio ormai è passato

grazie a tutti

----------

## shev

 *stuart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'installazione è stata eseguita da stage 3, non sono sicuro se ricompilare tutto o godermelo e installarmi un pò di roba tipo x

 

Bhe, se hai intenzione di ricompilare il sistema base per averlo ottimizzato come vuoi ti conviene farlo ora, così eviti di dover rptere la compilazione di cose pesanti come X e KDE (imho). Ti basta un emerge -e world e un po' di pazienza  :Smile: 

----------

